# Looking for Coders



## MelissaL (Feb 7, 2016)

If you are a coder looking for a position, please send your resume to GHudson@para-hcfs.com


----------



## kbeach (Feb 9, 2016)

*Looking for coders*

Is this a remote coding position?


----------



## tjcook85 (Feb 11, 2016)

Are you only looking for certified coders?  I have yet to pass the exam although I will be taking it again on 3/26.


----------



## aprild (Feb 11, 2016)

*details*

can you give more detail on what you are looking for in coders and if the position(s) are FT/PT remote or on site


----------



## twizzle (Feb 11, 2016)

MelissaL said:


> If you are a coder looking for a position, please send your resume to GHudson@para-hcfs.com



Yes, this is very vague. It should raise suspicions among the wary. 

It would be enormously helpful (and would prevent you from receiving multiple applications from unqualified individuals) if you could provide some more relevant information; remote or on-site is always a good start.

Thank you in anticipation of some useful information.


----------

